# We are looking after my Brother's Weimaraner Dog.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Everyone!!! At the moment we are looking after my Brother's Weimaraner Dog she is a purer breed german dog.

She is fully grown and she loves to lick she nearly bails me over she is up to my waist but she is really friendly we have her for a week she doesn't chase the birds so our willie wag tail still comes... Anyway i thought id share some photo's with you all... My brother's dog is called Zoe..

My Brother's dog.


Having a run after i mowed the lawn this morning.


What a cute face.


Zoe sits when we want to take a photo




Zoe decided to give mum a kiss while she put her shoes on.


Thank you for stopping by...


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Zoe is a beautiful dog and a wonderful representative of that wonderful breed, also nicknamed the grey ghost...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jonah said:


> Zoe is a beautiful dog and a wonderful representative of that wonderful breed, also nicknamed the grey ghost...


Thanks Randy... I knew that Zoe was nicknamed the grey ghost lucky she doesn't say Boo in the middle of the night and scare us....


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Zoe is beautiful--Weimaraner dogs are such a stunning colour and I've always loved them! 

She sounds like a sweetheart and it's a real treat to watch her, I'm sure


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> Zoe is beautiful--Weimaraner dogs are such a stunning colour and I've always loved them!
> 
> She sounds like a sweetheart and it's a real treat to watch her, I'm sure


Thanks G G. Yes all she does is lick you she likes to play i am getting her a tennis ball to play with tomorrow... But she doesn't play fair she won't give the ball back..


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Zoe is absolutely stunning, I'm sure she is getting well looked after on her holidays 
What does Indigo make of her?


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Lyn, Zoe is beautiful. I've always thought the color of the Weimaraner was stunning!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Niamhf said:


> Zoe is absolutely stunning, I'm sure she is getting well looked after on her holidays
> What does Indigo make of her?


Indigo likes her but Zoe sleeps on her bed out side just near our back door it is all covered so she can't get wet.... Indi whistles at any dog that comes to visit... Indi was in his cage when he saw Zoe...



RavensGryf said:


> Lyn, Zoe is beautiful. I've always thought the color of the Weimaraner was stunning!


Thanks Julie.. They are a beautiful dog aren't they... She doesn't bite either..


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Zoe is a really beautiful dog Lyn. She does look like she has an absolutely lovely nature.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kate C said:


> Zoe is a really beautiful dog Lyn. She does look like she has an absolutely lovely nature.


Thanks. Kate. Yes she is very friendly she was bought up to be as my adopted niece and nephew come from Ethiopia and they were scared of wild dogs they got chased by them.. But now they are use to dogs.....


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Zoe is beautiful and I see she is quite friendly too!  
It's great that you are able to temporarily take care of her for your brother and I'm sure you will have lots of fun with Zoe. 
Thanks for sharing these very lovely pics of your brother's dog, Lyn!


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Zoe is a beautiful dog! Thanks for sharing,Lyn!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Zoe is beautiful  Have fun with her.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Zoe is a beautiful girl and I'm sure you'll enjoy having her with you during her brief stay!*


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*WE*

Great dog, Lyn. Watch the coffee table as big dogs sweep knick-knacks off of low tables with their tails. Enjoy playing with her. Jo Ann


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

She is beautiful and looks so friendly! I loved the photo of her with your mum! How sweet!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

despoinaki said:


> She is beautiful and looks so friendly! I loved the photo of her with your mum! How sweet!


Thank you Despina she is very friendly but she was funny we had to mow the lawn yesterday and she ran away from the mower and sat on her bed...



Jo Ann said:


> Great dog, Lyn. Watch the coffee table as big dogs sweep knick-knacks off of low tables with their tails. Enjoy playing with her. Jo Ann


Thank you joAnn yes I know about her tail she hits it against our legs and she tries to bail me over as she comes up to my waist and I am only little...She tries to push me over....



FaeryBee said:


> *Zoe is a beautiful girl and I'm sure you'll enjoy having her with you during her brief stay!*


Thank you deb. We have her for a week my brother and his wife plus his children are staying in a high rise unit at the beach called Bargara beach which is 15 minutes out of Bundaberg... My brother is origanily from Bundaberg... I will get a photo of Zoe today and post it later in this thread..



eduardo said:


> *Zoe is beautiful  Have fun with her.*


Thank you Dee... Yes I will...



nuxi said:


> Zoe is a beautiful dog! Thanks for sharing,Lyn!


Thank you Gaby...



aluz said:


> Zoe is beautiful and I see she is quite friendly too!
> It's great that you are able to temporarily take care of her for your brother and I'm sure you will have lots of fun with Zoe.
> Thanks for sharing these very lovely pics of your brother's dog, Lyn!


Thank you Ana... We will I'll try to get more photos and put them here in this thread. Zoe tried to see where I was sleeping last night she found me and jumped up to the window to say hi had to tell her to go to bed...


----------



## DamonsMaster (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh Lyn, Zoe is a lovely girl.You won't want to give her back when your brother comes to pick her up. Dogs are a lot of work though, but they are great companions. Thanks for sharing the wonderful photos of the beautiful Zoe.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh my, such a beautiful and regal looking dog. This is also the first time I've seen or heard of this breed and I'm a bit in awe by her appearance, Lyn. I wonder how Indi feels toward her


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jedikeet said:


> Oh my, such a beautiful and regal looking dog. This is also the first time I've seen or heard of this breed and I'm a bit in awe by her appearance, Lyn. I wonder how Indi feels toward her


Thanks Nick. Indi doesn't worry about the dog. All Indi wants is to play with her but Indi stays in his cage if she comes into the house... She is outside sleeping. I showed Indi the dog through the door the door was closed of course and all Indi did was whistle at him Indi was really excited....



DamonsMaster said:


> Oh Lyn, Zoe is a lovely girl.You won't want to give her back when your brother comes to pick her up. Dogs are a lot of work though, but they are great companions. Thanks for sharing the wonderful photos of the beautiful Zoe.


Thank you Janna my brothers dog goes home tomorrow we thought they were here for a week but only a few days they go home on Sunday or Monday....


----------

